# Honey casing for tobacco



## chillardbee

Hello, just come across your thread. I've been growing baccy for 3 years now and I've used honey in some of my sauces. My best advice would be to get it a proper dryness after casing and then storing it in a ziploc bag. honey has it's own yeasts and will still ferment if the moisture is high enough but this can lead to mold. the fermenting can have a nice effect on the flavour especially if your going for a pipe blend but the mold if it happens is not so good.

a preventive measure to mold is to add 3g of potassium sorbate to your casing but thats not always a sure thing with honey casings. I've had more baccy mold that was treated with honey than not.

honey can be a good humicant too in keeping it moist and it comes down to how much is used and I've found that with honey, less is better. I would suggest maybe 20g honey in 1/2 liter hot water srayed over a kilo of baccy then let dry.

If your a fan of tobacco, you can also check out the fair trade tobacco forums where I keep my grow blogs. http://fairtradetobacco.com/ good luck.


----------

